

Telehash - infruset
http://telehash.org/

======
alrs
This had buzz like crazy four years ago. What went wrong?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1363153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1363153)

------
A_COMPUTER
I looked at this project quite a while ago. It seems really interesting but
I'd like to see more example projects that build on top of it to really get a
gist of what it is good for.

------
synchronise
I've heard that the API is being re-factored almost completely at the moment.

Would someone be able to post exactly what's being done?

~~~
dsl
The Telehash developers are now working on Layer.com

~~~
oscargrouch
look that this is going into another direction..

------
dav-
"...generate it's own unique..." should be "...generate its own unique..."

~~~
roryokane
I made a pull request for that:
[https://github.com/telehash/telehash.org/pull/61](https://github.com/telehash/telehash.org/pull/61)

